

Motion-triggered RGB LEDs you can attach to any pair of shoes - bnjmn
http://blinky.shoes

======
bnjmn
Custom-fabricated Teensyduino w/ accelerometer that can distinguish heel/toe
impact, USB power (battery clips onto shoelaces), LEDs attach to shoes with
velcro. Cycle through preprogrammed light patterns by cycling power.

You may have seen shoes like this before, but these are much easier to tinker
with, if you're into that. We're not advertising the kit as programmable, but
I'm sure the HN crowd will figure out how to hack it.

On a personal note, there's no big (or small) company behind this project. A
group of friends launched it primarily to help sustain our growing Burning Man
camp. This is our first foray into manufacturing electronics at any kind of
scale, so any help you can provide the project will really make a difference!

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1161431643/blinkyshoes](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1161431643/blinkyshoes)

